# Allergy test results....still in shock!



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

I posted previously about Chester’s issues with hair loss around his eyes. He was tested and biopsies taken for mites, all returned negative. In the short term apoquel totally sorted him out snd the hair grew back. However as soon as he finished the prescription the itching returned and the hair loss begun again. We had no choice but to have allergy testing done. We got the results today. He has no environmental allergies however the diet allergies are alarming. He is allergic to....
beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, venison, rabbit, pork, salmon, white fish and corn! 
has anyone else had similar test results?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Morris13 said:


> I posted previously about Chester’s issues with hair loss around his eyes. He was tested and biopsies taken for mites, all returned negative. In the short term apoquel totally sorted him out snd the hair grew back. However as soon as he finished the prescription the itching returned and the hair loss begun again. We had no choice but to have allergy testing done. We got the results today. He has no environmental allergies however the diet allergies are alarming. He is allergic to....
> beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, venison, rabbit, pork, salmon, white fish and corn!
> has anyone else had similar test results?


Beef?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Beef?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Cows


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Morris13 said:


> Cows


Buffalo 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably not what you want to hear.








Research Update: Testing for Food Allergies


Two recently published studies suggest that blood and saliva testing should not be used for the diagnosis of food allergies in dogs.




vetnutrition.tufts.edu


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I find it difficult to believe your dog is allergic to all those types of meats. Try doing your own tests. Stick with food and treats with one type of meat and see if it goes away. We found out that turkey and duck cause gastric issues with Ellie after some food experimentation. Chicken and salmon based food works great with her and that's what we stick with.


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> I find it difficult to believe your dog is allergic to all those types of meats. Try doing your own tests. Stick with food and treats with one type of meat and see if it goes away. We found out that turkey and duck cause gastric issues with Ellie after some food experimentation. Chicken and salmon based food works great with her and that's what we stick with.


Beef, lamb and salmon were the biggest reactions the others were lesser. He’s currently on a duck and veg kibble which we hope to keep him on. Initially we will remove all treats except carrot and cheese and just take it from there.


----------



## Morris13 (Feb 24, 2021)

texasred said:


> Probably not what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running the tests still seem a better option than putting him on a lifelong medication straight away....which may still happen if we can’t sort out his diet. He’s very symptomatic and we know the medication works.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wanted you to keep in mind, that doing a elimination diet is still a option. It’s long and can get aggravating, but most time there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

I recommend you try to find a Homeopath who also treats animals. In my experience, most do treat animals and the remedies have always worked wonders on our Weim and our V. The remedies are usually less than $15 plus the cost of the office or online visit.


----------

